# New to Space Wolves...



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey all!

I'm new to Space Wolves, and i'm really looking for some advice.

I'm not afraid of Imperial Armour stuff - matter of fact, I want to use Bran Redmaw as my Warlord.


So, using Bran - I'll have at least 1 Grey Hunters as a troop choice.
However, beyond this I'm..... kinda lost.

I'm very much looking to wolf the daylights outta this list.

Mark of the Wulfen anywhere I can. Perhaps some Feresian / Cyber wolves too...


So yeah. Lookin' for some advice all =D

Anyone got a good 2500 point list out there?!

- Hammerman


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

*Priests!!!!!!!*

Mate, get some Rune Priests, particularly ones mounted on thunder wolves, and back him up with a Thunder wolves pack. Are you doing to use allies? Also Wolf guard these are a few pointers that SW players swear by.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

You can't put a RP on a wolf.

Basic stock list is Rp, Grey Hunters and Long Fangs. In terms of Cav they are not as scary as they were in 5th. Still strong but not the curbstomp unit they were.


----------

